# Used Alpine CDA-7990. Should I buy it?



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I got a guy with a US version Alpine F #1 Status CDA-7990 (used) in the box for sale. He had it listed on another forum February 2008 for $800. I emailed him asking him if it was still available and if so what was his current asking price for it. He still has it. He finally send me blurry cell phone pics today and wants $1000 for it shipped. What do you guys think? Is it worth $1000 still? Should I try and get it for $800? Lower? (I already ordered a 7990 faceplate from PacParts just incase they get discontinued)


----------



## bradinar (Jul 20, 2009)

If you want one and have the money i say go for it. Make him get some better pics and if possible videos first though. Nothing is on the horizion to replace the F1 stuff so prices should stay pretty stable and maybe go up slightly. Which is good cause you won't lose you're ass if you decide to sell later.


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

If you're a true Alpine fan, then only you can determine if the 7990 is worth it for you. Try and find some other units to make sure he is in the ballpark, and by all means, get plenty of pics so you're absolutely convinced of it's condition.

If it we're me, I'd pony up the few extra and get in on the next Pioneer Group Buy for the DEH-P01..perhaps that's just me, but something tells me it's going to be hard to beat.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

gymrat2005 said:


> If you're a true Alpine fan, then only you can determine if the 7990 is worth it for you. Try and find some other units to make sure he is in the ballpark, and by all means, get plenty of pics so you're absolutely convinced of it's condition.
> 
> If it we're me, I'd pony up the few extra and get in on the next Pioneer Group Buy for the DEH-P01..perhaps that's just me, but something tells me it's going to be hard to beat.


I am and always have been a true Alpine fan. I have had all the higher-end head units since the early nineties including the 7903?, 7909, 7618, 7929 or 7939, 7949 and the 7990 & H900 combo. The only one I didn't have that I was unsure if I wanted was the 7969. I had this (7990) before and loved it. I must have it again, but need the right one for the right price.

Hadn't heard of that one (the DEH-P01). The group buy is over though. I googled it and searched the forums. It looks nice but still don't know about specs and the possibility of JDM functionality issues, mainly language on menus and FM/AM tuner. I have had a few Pioneer higher end decks too but never cared for them that much. Just my opinion though. Looks sweet, but shallow knobs would bother me, lol.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just for point of reference.

I've sold the 2 units I owned for $1300 & $1500. The $1500 had a brand new cd mechanism straight from Alpine in Japan and also a brand new face plate from Alpine as well. So, that unit was in like new condition. 

The $1300 unit I sold had less than 20 hours use on it according to the guy I got it from. The unit looked immaculate. No scratches at all, anywhere. No mounting scratches either as it was never put in a car; only fired up on the bench.

I love the 7990... still to this day I think it's the sweetest looking deck ever but the few problems I had with keeping it were:
1. It's old and getting support/replacement parts is a PITA! It took me FOUR MONTHS to get the cd mech replaced because the part came from Japan.
2. It's picky about cd-rs. Out of many brands of cd-rs, I'd say only about 60% of my burned discs actually played on the 7990. Most of my cds are burns.
3. I rarely listen to CDs anyway. The 7990 can control the old ai-net Ipod adapter, but it's terribly slow. Then again, most would say if you have a 7990 and don't listen to cd's it's a waste. I agree. 

IMO, it's a pretty big gamble. The LED faces have been known to die. Getting a replacement from Alpine doesn't seem too hard, but who knows now... they may be out. And they ARE NOT making anymore. Just keep that in mind.


Personally, I wouldn't pay $1k for that unit used. I've seen them go for as low as $700 used, including all the box/manual/etc. 

My $.02.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

In 2003 I sold my 7990 & H900. I think I let them go for between $3000-$3500. I wish I didn't. At the time, I had removed the F1 from my Tahoe and traded it in for a 2003 Infiniti G35 Coupe. After looking at the G's dash, I decided to sell the F1 stuff. A few months later, I learned of the JDM double din dash finisher and HVAC controller. As a big Alpine fan, I think this was the best ever piece they made as far as SQ (even w/o the processor) and it was great looking and easy to user (w/o the processor, LOL). I'd pay top dollar for a NIB 7990 but haven't found one so I'm trying to find the best deal on the (hopefully) next best thing. I'll try and get it for $800 shipped or wait for another one to come my way. As far as the 7990's face plate, I ordered one from PacParts and they even called me to tell me that it would ship this week. Over $400 buck, but I had to have one, along with the trim piece and faceplate case. After I get another 7990, unless it is NIB, I'll order an additional CD mechanism and wire harness, just in case...


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

if you had sent that deck into alpine, and paid the flat $95 fee for 'repair', they would've given you a faceplate on repair. 
Ask me how I know.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

I sent one in earlier this year and also got it back with a Brand New Face Plate....all for the low, low price of $95 . I sold it for $1200 with the new face plate and new CD Assembly.


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> I sent one in earlier this year and also got it back with a Brand New Face Plate....all for the low, low price of $95 . I sold it for $1200 with the new face plate and new CD Assembly.


wow that must have been great!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Errr... I didn't need to find that out now, LOL. Oh well, if they are discontinued at least I'll have an EXTRA one, just in case. I'll probably send it out anyways. Then I can have two new faces.  What did you tell Alpine to get the face replaced?


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

In two years when / if the faceplate goes that 95 repair most likely won't be around and same with the parts.

I ordered some f1 7990 parts and took about two weeks to get in.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

starboy869 said:


> In two years when / if the faceplate goes that 95 repair most likely won't be around and same with the parts.
> 
> I ordered some f1 7990 parts and took about two weeks to get in.


Thanks for making me feel a little better at spending over $400 for a faceplate for a radio I don't even currently own.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

So, I got him down to $900 plus shipping and ebay fees. Is it possible to make a private listing on eBay? And, if I pay through PayPal he wants me to cover the fees. He suggested I send a Money Order but I don't get the protection from PayPal this way. How do you suggest going about this, assuming I proceed w/ the transaction. Please help.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pay with PayPal...it is not work the few dollars in fees not to be covered. If I was you, I would tell him $900 no more and he ships it to you. Be firm and offer to pay immediately. Its almost Christmas...he will want to sell. I would also verify condition of the display (any lines out) and working condition before buying. Have him put it in email incase it is not the case when you receive it.

Good Luck!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

Niebur3 said:


> Pay with PayPal...it is not work the few dollars in fees not to be covered. If I was you, I would tell him $900 no more and he ships it to you. Be firm and offer to pay immediately. Its almost Christmas...he will want to sell. I would also verify condition of the display (any lines out) and working condition before buying. Have him put it in email incase it is not the case when you receive it.
> 
> Good Luck!


^^^PayPal w/o creating a eBay auction or with? I'm thinking about it.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

JKashat said:


> ^^^PayPal w/o creating a eBay auction or with? I'm thinking about it.


You don't need an ebay auction. Do through PayPal to same him money so he takes your offer and saves you money. You get the same protection directly through PayPal, just can't leave feedback. Pay through PayPal with a credit card for max protection. If PayPal gives you any trouble in a dispute, go right to your credit card issuer and they will dispute on your behalf.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

You do realize as beautiful sound as this deck is, you will not be able to do any eq, time alignment or crossover points without the processor. I personally would take your $900 and buy a Pioneer P9 combo here on the forum and you will have a ton more ability and better overall sound and a more reliable head unit!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

^^^I'll get the H900 when one surfaces. 

He emailed me back w/ more detailed but very grainy pics. The faceplate appears to be clean, the chassis apprears to have some scratching from the mounting cage (No big deal) and the DC-DC convertor looks clean except for one scratch (possibly a gauge) half way across from the right to center (again, no big deal, it's a hide-away unit). i emailed him back w/ a few more questions and offered $900 shipped through PayPal w/o going through eBay. I'll have the funds charged to my credit card instead of my bank account. If he accepts. Sound OK?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

JKashat said:


> ^^^I'll get the H900 when one surfaces.
> 
> He emailed me back w/ more detailed but very grainy pics. The faceplate appears to be clean, the chassis apprears to have some scratching from the mounting cage (No big deal) and the DC-DC convertor looks clean except for one scratch (possibly a gauge) half way across from the right to center (again, no big deal, it's a hide-away unit). i emailed him back w/ a few more questions and offered $900 shipped through PayPal w/o going through eBay. I'll have the funds charged to my credit card instead of my bank account. If he accepts. Sound OK?


Sounds good...I'd still go with the P9. Easier to set up and arguably just as good sound quality. The H900 has the same issues with the display with no support. But good luck on your purchase.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

He agreed. $900 shipped to me through PayPal. Just finished paying. Very excited. He confirmed that it works flawlessly, the faceplate has no scatches or wear, and the DC/DC convertor has a big scratch on it. Sounds good to me. ...Now, I gotta start with the Christmas shopping, start with the nursery and try and pay some debt. And, keep my eyes open for a PXA-H900 to go w/ my soon to be newly aquired 7990.


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

How deep are your pockets? I might able to score one from japan.


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

starboy869 said:


> How deep are your pockets? I might able to score one from japan.


Not deep, just don't mind racking up debt to get what I want. I might be interested depending on price, condition and if it's a US spec 7990.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

JKashat, I know you like the Alpines but why not try the drz9255 ?


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

I had a 9175, but never had a 9255. Clarion Pro Audio was nice stuff just never really was my thing. I know it's all about the sound, but I do have to like looking at the HU too. IMO the Clarion 9255 isn't anything special to look at, LOL. I'll probably own one one day just to try or add to my newly growing collection of old school audio.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

JKashat said:


> I had a 9175, but never had a 9255. Clarion Pro Audio was nice stuff just never really was my thing. I know it's all about the sound, but I do have to like looking at the HU too. IMO the Clarion 9255 isn't anything special to look at, LOL. I'll probably own one one day just to try or add to my newly growing collection of old school audio.


I thought the same like you with all the glowing green and blue Alpine buttons.
Ive owned many alpines including the 7909.. and this was my first non Alpine I ever owned and love it ! Looks are subjective.. The drz9255 looks classy, IMO. Not flashy at all..


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

So, my wife calls me to tell me that I've received a package. She asks me what it and I honestly cannot answer because I have recently bought/ordered/won a bunch of stuff. I rush home from work hoping it's my order from PacParts. I get home and grab the package (doesn't say PacParts on it) to open it. My wife and my neighboors wife are one the couch talking and try to get me involved in the conversation. I'm trying not to be rude and ignore them so I'm making eye contact but at the same time I'm trying to open the damn box. Packing tape was strong. Finally I get it open and go into the kitchen. Lots of paper all over the kitchen table to reveal my newly aquired (used) PPI FRX-322 (black) from eBay. I should be happy because (obviously) I wanted it enough to win it, but I'm disappointed it's not my order from PacParts containing (among other things) my new CDA-7990 faceplate for over $400 (err). We end up going to Walmart and coming home to let the puppy out the garage before leaving again for dinner. After we come home, I let the puppy out the front door this time to see a small box tucked in the corner of the porch. I grab it, look, and see it says PacParts. I quickly tuck it under my arm (as it's smaller) to not have my wife see and question me again about what I got, LOL. I opened it up to see my new 7990 trim ring, faceplate case, and (YES) my new 7990 faceplate!!! If it discontinued, I must be pretty lucky. If not, whatever, it's my forever new backup faceplate. Either way, I'm happy. If anyone cares to see it, just ask and I'll take a pic and post it up. Now, I gotta wait for the 7990 to arrive. It gets shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Christmas came early eh ?


----------



## sirus1 (Nov 24, 2009)

Just do it!


----------



## retyred (Nov 7, 2008)

Changing the face is simple but be careful, at the back of the face where the CD slot is the black plastic is very easy to split, I took mine apart to clean it back in the summer and i managed to crack the plasticAlthough its no big deal as it can't be seen. 
Its a good unit you will be very happy with it


----------

